# Homeschoolers find university doors open



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 6, 2007)

Homeschoolers find university doors open (Mar. 6, 2007)


----------



## Herald (Mar 6, 2007)

Andrew - thanks for posting this link. I have an 16 year old daughter who is home schooled. We have just started inquiring into colleges for her. This will be helpful.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 6, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> Andrew - thanks for posting this link. I have an 16 year old daughter who is home schooled. We have just started inquiring into colleges for her. This will be helpful.


----------

